# Emerge Vixie-Cron si blocca ...

## RollsAppleTree

Ciao Ragazzi, questo è un problema che mi affligge da tempo ...

fino ad ora lo ho snobbato, ma adesso mi sono deciso a smettere di cercare (anche perchè nn si trova niente) e chiedere a voi ...

Ecco che mi succede alla fine del emerge di vixie-cron:

```

Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r10

>>> Install vixie-cron-4.1-r10 into /var/tmp/portage/sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r10/image/ category sys-process

>>> Completed installing vixie-cron-4.1-r10 into /var/tmp/portage/sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r10/image/

ecompressdir: bzip2 -f9 /usr/share/man/man1

ecompressdir: bzip2 -f9 /usr/share/man/man5

ecompressdir: bzip2 -f9 /usr/share/man/man8

strip: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded

   usr/bin/crontab

   usr/sbin/cron

>>> Merging sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r10 to /

 * >>> SetGID: [chmod o-r] /var/tmp/portage/sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r10/image//usr/bin/crontab  ...                    [ ok ]--- /etc/

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 5481, in ?

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 5476, in emerge_main

    myopts, myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 4943, in action_build

    retval = mergetask.merge(pkglist, favorites, mtimedb)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 3123, in merge

    prev_mtimes=ldpath_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3731, in doebuild

    vartree=vartree, prev_mtimes=prev_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3939, in merge

    mydbapi=mydbapi, prev_mtimes=prev_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 7834, in merge

    cleanup=cleanup, mydbapi=mydbapi, prev_mtimes=prev_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 7430, in treewalk

    if self.mergeme(srcroot,destroot,outfile,secondhand,"",cfgfiledict,mymtime):

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 7706, in mergeme

    join(offset, x), cfgfiledict, thismtime):

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 7727, in mergeme

    if self.isprotected(mydest):

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 7182, in isprotected

    mydata = self._installed_instance.getcontents().get(filename, None)

AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'get'

```

Any Ideas?!?!?!

Grazie a tutti in anticipo!

----------

## Scen

D'oh... sembrerebbe un crash di Portage...

Hai provato a rimuovere completamente il contenuto di /var/tmp/portage/? Rimuovilo e riprova.

----------

## drizztbsd

Oppure rm -rf /var/cache/edb ; emerge --metadata

----------

## RollsAppleTree

niente ragazzi, ho provato a fare come dicevate, ho provato a reinstallare portage ... e il risultato è sempre lo stesso ...

Per cui ho dovuto mascherare la versione che dava problemi e aspettare la prossima, sperando che problemi non ne dia.

saluti e grazie!

----------

## skypjack

Aspetta, aprire un bug-report? Questo potrebbe meritarlo...

----------

